# Im Back!!!!



## ddvw123abc (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello I have decided to come back because my two ooth hatched.

Well right now i have three L1 Carolina's i think lol and i might be buying some more off of here.


----------



## Asa (Jun 13, 2007)

Yay! Welcome back again! Yay! yadda yadda yadda blah de blah all happy again... :roll: I love now and for always...   :shock: :?  8)

Please, please don't ask.

So happy to have you back (your name) (Can't spell it) errgh!

I LIKE TO HVE YOU HERE! CAPS LOCK!!!

Okay, sorry, I'm glad you're back. Wish I was here long enough to know...

Hi.


----------



## Ian (Jun 13, 2007)

Welcome back


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 13, 2007)

Welcome back.


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 13, 2007)

Welcome back. Stick around this time.


----------



## ddvw123abc (Jun 13, 2007)

YAY!!!! im getting some Giant Shield Mantis's from yen!!!(O and Asa if it helps call me Drew lol)


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 13, 2007)

Welcome back! I think I remember you from a few months ago.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi, we'll call off the mercs...


----------



## Asa (Jun 14, 2007)

> YAY!!!! im getting some Giant Shield Mantis's from yen!!!(O and Asa if it helps call me Drew lol)


Whew, that's a timesaver!


----------

